# John Deere 726



## johnnyNJ (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a 1970 JD 726. Tecumseh HK70 engine electric start. Belonged to my grandfather. 100% garage kept. We've used it on and off through the years. When it works it is unstoppable. Mostly sits in the garage and has been un-used for 10+ years or so. With so much snow I have taken on the project to get it going. If I spray in some carb cleaner it will turn over for a few seconds. Yes the carb is dirty. I removed the bowl and found it black so I am trying to remove the whole carb and either clean or replace. The two nuts that hold the carb against the engine spin along with the studs. So I can sit there and wrench and wrench and spin and spin. I do not believe there is a head on studs on the backside of the assembly for me to attach a screwdriver to nor is there very much room. I'm wondering what I am doing wrong or how I will remove that carburetor.

I believe my problem is the same as this forum post.

Should I try to remove that intermediate manifold piece with the two phillips head screws? Is that the only way?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
what part of jersey as you will find we have a group of jersey boys in here


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

They are bolts, not studs. There should be heads on those bolts. The nuts are 7/16" but the bolt heads are 3/8".


----------



## johnnyNJ (Feb 23, 2021)

The space is tigh but ok, we'll give it a shot. Its a learning project! We are in Union county but the machine is in Ulster county NY.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

while your up there bring back some efree gas for your own yard toys. Stewarts shops


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you are talking that the space to put the wrench head is tight, yes it is, you won't be able to turn the back wrench much, only the front, and not much also. I've done this with a normal wrench size but I've now taken 2 wrenches and ground the head narrower to fit in easier and give me more range.

To solve this problem, go to the hardware store and buy 2 #4 1/4" Phillips screws, the length you need, or Torx (Star) screws. Now you can use a #4 Phillips bit screwdriver. The nut goes at the rear. You need a #4 as you need the leverage to get it tight and you don't want the bit to slip.


----------



## johnnyNJ (Feb 23, 2021)

I took a dentist mirror and stuck it back there to see the bolt head and it's a phillips. I could not feel that with my finger. So I have to figure a way to get a phillips back there. The engine is a Tecumseh H70 ,not HK70, if there is a difference I don't know. Do you think it is worth it to replace that carb? I will keep trying no matter what.

I will keep you folks updated. Thank you


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The manifold is screwed to the block with the phillips screws just off center of the studs. The left one you usually can get with a big phillips, the right one is blocked by the fuel barb on carb. If you remove the fuel line first (not easy I know) you can cheat in with a flat blade and loosen it enough to remove.


----------



## johnnyNJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes thank you. Those two screws are frozen. I sprayed with PB Blaster and keep trying.
It's and H70-130087 Serial 0289 We estimate the snowblower has been used less than 40 times total.


----------

